# What are you drinking?  Post pics of your libations.



## Stradawhovious (Jun 26, 2012)

Here is a little honey I found tonight.  Not as good as I was expecting I'm afraid... but who can resist bacon?


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## SensePhoto (Jun 26, 2012)

Long day by Sense Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jun 26, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> View attachment 12434



Nice!  With the official tasting glass even!


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 26, 2012)

DUDE!

I am super jealous of Maple Bacon Ale.

Holy ****, how have I never seen this?  I have drank a ton of Rogue beers too and I have never seen that amazing pink bottle.

I want that **** now.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 8, 2012)

Spiced with apple juice, gold with lemonade.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 8, 2012)

Red Red Wine


View attachment 13264


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 8, 2012)

*RON!*

welcome back!​


----------



## fjrabon (Jul 8, 2012)

edit: since my drinking makes the name a bit tough to read: It's Jefferson Presidential Select Bourbon


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks Bitter.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm so boring.  Just water tonight, and I can't be bothered to try to make it fun via imagery.


----------



## fjrabon (Jul 8, 2012)

MonicaBH said:


> I'm so boring.  Just water tonight, and I can't be bothered to try to make it fun via imagery.



No matter, the cup is awesome enough.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 8, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> MonicaBH said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so boring.  Just water tonight, and I can't be bothered to try to make it fun via imagery.
> ...




Much like your icon!  

What can I say?  I'm an SEC girl living in an ACC world.  I have to show it however possible.


----------



## fjrabon (Jul 8, 2012)

MonicaBH said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > MonicaBH said:
> ...



Ha, I sort of empathize being a carolina grad in Atlanta.  I've got UGA, Auburn and GT all around me.  I wear carolina stuff here way more than I ever did when I was in college or when I lived in SC.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 8, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> Ha, I sort of empathize being a carolina grad in Atlanta.  I've got UGA, Auburn and GT all around me.  I wear carolina stuff here way more than I ever did when I was in college or when I lived in SC.



I love that there's another Gamecock fan here with me, whoo hoo! 

I'm currently in the *other* Carolina, and more often than not I've heard that god awful quote about USC being in California and Carolina being in Chapel Hill.  Makes me get all ragey inside.  lol  Although, when UGA isn't playing USC, it's GO DAWGS for me.

What do we have, like 50 some odd days until kick off?  Go C0CKS!


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 8, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> Red Red Wine
> 
> 
> View attachment 13264


View attachment 13267

and also some Gelato.


----------



## yerlem (Jul 8, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> *RON!*
> 
> welcome back!​




L O L

You were saying hi to a person

Ron = Rum in spanish, I thought you were super excited about drinking rum


----------



## ele89869 (Aug 21, 2012)

yerlem said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > *RON!*
> ...



That's what I thought too! :cheers:


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Tuffythepug (Aug 21, 2012)

This.... or my home-brew beer


----------



## jake337 (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## snowbear (Aug 21, 2012)

Lunch:


----------



## kundalini (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## j-digg (Sep 8, 2012)

kundalini said:


>


HAH, this + your signature is priceless  


For me as of now - Heini Silos.. Notice this stringer yet attached.. Straight class.

A bit juvenile to have a bottle collection, but I feel mine is better than most  here are other things I've drank in the past while:

Left: Various vodkas, Center: Dom Perignon 1994 and 1998, Right: Johnny Walker Red, Black ( and a 1.75 of Black ), Double Black, Green, Gold, Blue, Swing.

Edit: Hmm, I have seem to have forgotten how to link images properly.


----------



## Compaq (Sep 8, 2012)

Homemade blackberry liqueur by dad. No pic available, but it's beautifully red


----------



## jake337 (Sep 8, 2012)

On a recent plane flight..


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yikes


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Sep 8, 2012)

straight


----------



## rokvi (Sep 8, 2012)

Straight up, on the rocks. :thumbup:


----------



## psychoreo (Sep 9, 2012)

+placeholder for me to dump gratuitous amounts of cell phone pics of beer.


----------



## brett_93_ex (Sep 12, 2012)

Not my drink but took the pic of litter someone left on the steps. Then I put it in the trash, but i do like the way it turned out.  I'm more of a Bass or true black/tan guy.


----------

